# Woodworking Apprenticeship



## TIP (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have been searching for an apprenticeship with a furniture makers and all of the apprenticeships that i have found are already filled. Any advice or direction to an apprenticeship would be greatly appreciated. I am 26 years old and live in the midwest, however I would be willing to travel for great experience. Thank You-


----------



## furnitureman (Sep 3, 2008)

Check out www.renaissancecustomfurniture.com. They have an excellent program


----------

